# Show me your walking stick!



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I saw some walking sticks online the other day. I thought that they look cool so today I cut some dead branches from a round my local woods. Anyway I looking for some inspiration or any tips you might have.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

No ground shaking ideas really. I think of a walking stick as something I’ll need to beat the heck out of something else. Heavier, bark on makes it stronger. A few areas of color popping out, add some lead to the handle if you can. Make a copper point on the other end. And eat your vegetables.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I really like having a short y at the top for walking in snake country. That little y makes it easy to pin a snakes head to the ground for harvesting it. Maybe 4" wide, kind of like a T up top but with just a touch of angle. It's a safety thing that I've had on my walking sticks forever. You can push away attacking creatures with it as well with a quick T to the throat... not enough to kill, but enough to stop it in its tracks.
But... that being said, before my mom passed away, she gave me her walking stick that was made for her by a friend of ours. She knew that I would be the only child of hers that would appriciate it and she didn't want the girls to get it and I've carried it with me everywhere ever since.
Having spots to add on your favorite walking stick medalions that are available at many parks and tours are a nice touch. I only added one onto "Mom"


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Mine and my daughter's. Made my sun one as well that looks exactly like the pink one but it's silver.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Someone made this for wife’s mom I know it’s apple wood and a native touch . But she passed and now it’s our house 💕


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

just a stout piece of oak with a knob at the top-for unruly dogs or children


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice walking sticks so far fellas 😎


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I whittled this not so long ago and posted it here on the Forum. I stumbled upon the African Knobkerrie and then onto the Swagger Stick and applied those















ideas to this. It is a Black Cherry limb of which I wanted a fat knob to be left at the top like a Blackthorn Shillelagh or even like the Skarrd Stick. It came out a little svelte so I filled the knob with a thumb length of lead instead.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, here is one of mine, and stick threaded rod through 3/4 of the shaft, irregular elk on top, multiple stack of ebony and bloodwood. I have so many more, I will take more pics!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cass said:


> Hi, here is one of mine, and stick threaded rod through 3/4 of the shaft, irregular elk on top, multiple stack of ebony and bloodwood. I have so many more, I will take more pics!
> View attachment 373594
> View attachment 373595
> View attachment 373596


Nice Harris 

Can we cut open that beautiful burl handle and get a peek at the gorgeous grain we all KNOW is hiding inside ? LOL J/ K of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Still a lot of work to go on this one.









Sorry, screwed the picture all up. And I figure it’s probably pine, but I found it out camping and it came home with me. It’s about 7’ long.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

That fork is great for snakes!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Cass said:


> That fork is great for snakes!


That’s what I was thinking too lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep thats a snake catcher there


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I whittled this not so long ago and posted it here on the Forum. I stumbled upon the African Knobkerrie and then onto the Swagger Stick and applied those
> View attachment 373574
> View attachment 373575
> 
> ideas to this. It is a Black Cherry limb of which I wanted a fat knob to be left at the top like a Blackthorn Shillelagh or even like the Skarrd Stick. It came out a little svelte so I filled the knob with a thumb length of lead instead.


there is a guy on IG who makes "rungu" throwing sticks,that are a lot like the knobkerrie only shorter handled/staffed [?] def deadly beaters tho


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> there is a guy on IG who makes "rungu" throwing sticks,that are a lot like the knobkerrie only shorter handled/staffed [?] def deadly beaters tho


I think I saw him. Was he trying to hunt rabbits with it? I’ve been booted indefinitely from IG for making a comment about taking the POTUS out…..to lunch. The woke revolution was upon me.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks great Ryan [mention]Sandstorm [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Picked up an Alaskan Yellow Cedar , side blown walking stick flute from a good friend some time back…..key of A and a super sweet voice on it.

Thinking of insetting a small, quality compass in the very end of the grip.

Please pardon the mess, we’re gathering stuff for a yard sale when a bit cooler.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great Ryan [mention]Sandstorm [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks Darrell. I definitely have bigger plans for it but just a little at a time. Maybe I’ll carve some snakes up it. Also thought about doubling the snake forks as a staff sling! It’ll either work out great or snap in half 😂


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Picked up an Alaskan Yellow Cedar , side blown walking stick flute from a good friend some time back…..key of A and a super sweet voice on it.
> 
> Thinking of insetting a small, quality compass in the very end of the grip.
> 
> ...


Man that thing is amazing!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think I saw him. Was he trying to hunt rabbits with it? I’ve been booted indefinitely from IG for making a comment about taking the POTUS out…..to lunch. The woke revolution was upon me.


Hahahaha,i know the feeling,i use FB to annoy,i mean post my political comments,i was out of jail for a month,cause i forgot about FB ,went to check on it,2 days laterback in FB jailwith a warning this time,lol. but the guys handle is bwanabadgerbushcraft and he makes a lot of interesting stuff


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Picked up an Alaskan Yellow Cedar , side blown walking stick flute from a good friend some time back…..key of A and a super sweet voice on it.
> 
> Thinking of insetting a small, quality compass in the very end of the grip.
> 
> ...


Thats Amazing,very beautiful


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I carry this everywhere I go.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tks guys…..if anyone is interested, that walking stick flute I posted I would part with for a sum……PM me if seriously interested 
( CONUS only please ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Picked up an Alaskan Yellow Cedar , side blown walking stick flute from a good friend some time back…..key of A and a super sweet voice on it.
> 
> Thinking of insetting a small, quality compass in the very end of the grip.
> 
> ...


Great Day in The Morning.... Kokopeli would have been proud to travel with it.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Picked up an Alaskan Yellow Cedar , side blown walking stick flute from a good friend some time back…..key of A and a super sweet voice on it.
> 
> Thinking of insetting a small, quality compass in the very end of the grip.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's awesome!!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Well here a couple of musical sticks, stick fiddle, stick bagpipes, maple D flute, bamboo flute. I thought I had a walking stick harmonica, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cass said:


> Well here a couple of musical sticks, stick fiddle, stick bagpipes, maple D flute, bamboo flute. I thought I had a walking stick harmonica, but I can't seem to find it.
> View attachment 373742
> View attachment 373743


Brilliant! What else ya got!?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Brilliant! What else ya got!?


I will post some carving staffs soon😊😊


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cass said:


> Well here a couple of musical sticks, stick fiddle, stick bagpipes, maple D flute, bamboo flute. I thought I had a walking stick harmonica, but I can't seem to find it.
> View attachment 373742
> View attachment 373743


Cool stuff indeed Harris ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool stuff indeed Harris !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Hahahaha,i know the feeling,i use FB to annoy,i mean post my political comments,i was out of jail for a month,cause i forgot about FB ,went to check on it,2 days laterback in FB jailwith a warning this time,lol. but the guys handle is bwanabadgerbushcraft and he makes a lot of interesting stuff


I like that dude he nuts haha


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Well here a couple of musical sticks, stick fiddle, stick bagpipes, maple D flute, bamboo flute. I thought I had a walking stick harmonica, but I can't seem to find it.
> View attachment 373742
> View attachment 373743


Those are all wicked cool,But i want to see the harmonica walking stick


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> I like that dude he nuts haha


yeah he is but talented


----------



## Thomas_66 (6 mo ago)

My son-law in West Virginia made this one for me about 10 years ago.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is unique twist very nice


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Made the first three, bought the rest. Have a few more. They were a PITA to build because I was living in an apartment and had to limit use of power tools and had no work bench. Drilled out the balls on my kitchen floor, holding them between my feet! I like the square one the best.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Very cool walking sticks guys, thanks for posting them.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Thomas_66 said:


> My son-law in West Virginia made this one for me about 10 years ago.
> View attachment 373846


Nice job on the Wood Spirit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

